
Local “Lightning” (Formerly Local by Flywheel) Adds Support for Linux - ukyrgf
https://localbyflywheel.com/community/t/local-5-2-3/16870
======
ukyrgf
This previously used the Docker Toolbox VirtualBox image to spin up WordPress
development sites. This seems like a big change though, even skipping version
numbers from 3 to 5. Anybody got any insight on what has changed or what it's
using now?

